# My new to me Boston Whaler Custom flats boat



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

So I got really tired of the ol 13' Gheenoe with a 6 hp Tohatsu. I decided i needed something bigger, more stable, and adequate to land a tarpon from. 

I looked all over online and found tons of boats I loved. I definitely couldnt drop the money though! I stopped looking and gave up on a flats boat.. :'(

I found this little gem about a month later at my buddys neighbors house. It had no engine on it and the guy had 2 other boats in the yard so i knocked on his door and asked about it. 

After about 17 phone calls back and forth and a long search for a lost trolling motor, the boat was mine. I traded the guy a sweet AR15 for it. I think i got the better end of the deal!  ;D

Heres the goods!
Shes a 1971 Boston Whaler 13'4" Sport

He completely gutted it and rebuilt it as a flats boat.
he used closed cell foam to build the frame and glassed everything in. Installed a custom aluminum poling platform built for the boat, and a custom aluminum trolling motor mount with a brand new 45 thrust motorguide. 
Theres a 30 gal. livewell in the center with an overflow. A custom floundering light for the trolling motor, as well as 2 super bright LED floundering lights installed in the bottom of the hull. Its got white LED lights under the deck. To top it off its sitting on a brand new trailer.  

He said he had over 5k in the build! 

Ive done a few things and ill get pictures up soon but for now heres the pic I took the night I got it.









I really have fallen in love with this little boat! I powered it up with a Mariner 25 and she runs pretty good. Ill get more pics up soon.. Shes got new bottom paint and some Blue LEDs under the deck since that pic was taken..

So I need suggestions about what she needs.. Ive got plans in my mind. I just want ideas! Never can have to many ideas!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice.... You will have a lot of fun in that. How do you like the poling platform with it setting so far back? Does it affect the draft much?


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

That thing looks like fun!


----------



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

those are great little boats! they also hold their value really well... i had one in the mid 90's with a 40 mariner on it and it flew so the 25 should be plenty... 
doesnt look like it needs anything - clean and simple
congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## owentabor1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! I dont mind the poling platform being set back. However it was a challenge to find a motor small enough to fit under it and still be able to tilt! And in answer to your question, no it doesnt affect the draft. Shes drafting about 5-6 inches at the center of the transom. What it does affect is planing, It seemed to fix it when I installed a Stingray SE Sport 200 on the motor though.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Flats

Sweet rig

not sure if u know but

If you ever want to show pics directly in the caption all u have to do since u are using photobucket is copy the IMG code of your pic and it will post.  

You will sure cruise a lot faster and be more stable

worth the 17 phone calls

good luck. keep us posted


----------

